
Cato: Five Reasons Congress Should Repeal Trump’s Immigrant and Refugee Ban - miles
https://www.cato.org/blog/five-reasons-congress-should-repeal-trumps-immigrant-refugee-ban
======
Gibbon1
Wonder how long it's going to take those guys at Cato to realize they are a
bunch of useful idiots.

